# HP LaserJet 1000 printing problems

## FuzzeX

This is a support thread from a Howto Thread

For printing multiple pages per sheet you should be able to pass a line like this:

```
lpr -o number-up=2 <file name>
```

This has worked for me.

It probably makes more sense to create a printer that has this turned on by default:

```
foomatic-configure -s cups -p HP-LaserJet_1000 -o number-up=2 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n laser2page -d foo2zjs[/b]
```

Adding the -o number-up=2 should make this a default on this printer, however, I've tried this out and it doesn't seem to work for some reason, gives regular output. I've tried switching it on the web interface as well, and then I get no output.

It's a starting place at least.

----------

## discostu

I was wondering how to fix margin problems. When I print using "lpr -Plaser file" the left side of the text gets cut off. It seems to work fine when printing from gnome apps.

Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FuzzeX

The option should be something like:

```
lpr -P laser -o page-left=value filename
```

where value is in points.

See this page for details (http://www.cups.org/sum.html#4_4_4)

----------

## FuzzeX

Trolly:

The only thing I can think of might be that the driver either on the windows side and/or the linux side is acting funky.

What was the foomatic command you used to setup the printer on the linux side? Some thing like:

```
foomatic-configure -s cups -p HP-LaserJet_1000 -c smb:\\server\printer -n laser -d foo2zjs

```

Can you send test pages from CUPS or do they get stuck too? I'm assuming you can print from the ME machine just fine.

You might look at the windows driver and see if installing it clears things up. You probably want the host based driver.

Those are my suggestions off the top of my head.

----------

## trolley

Thanks FuzzeX!  That worked like a charm.  I had originally configured it with the CUPS frontend, so somehow there was a problem in there.  Works now though, thank you SO much!

----------

## Captain_Loser

I have an lj1012 (same as 1000) It works fine on my windows install, so I know that everything is connected properly, I have lp support and usblp support compiled into the kernel, but my kernel (2.6.4mm1) doesn't seem to detect the printer.  After I plug in or turn on the printer and run dmesg and I see nothing that tells me the kernel registers the printer, usblp is loaded. There is also no /dev/usb/lp* . I have followed the instructions in the gentoo printing guide, but I still can't get the kernel to register that the printer is there. I have tried several previous 2.6 vanilla kernels as well with the same results. Any ideas?

----------

## FuzzeX

A few suggestions and questions:

My suggestion:

Check your /var/log/messages (or /var/log/everything/current if you're running metalog) when you plug and unplug the printer and see if anything makes it in there. Dmesg might not show anything.

You could try turning on verbose debugging for the usb to see if you catch anything.

Questions:

Are you using devfs or udev?

Do you have hotplug installed?

Do you have hotplugging support enabled in your kernel?

If you could post the usb section of your kernel's .config that might be helpful too.

----------

## discostu

Here are the steps I go through at startup to get my lj1000 working:

```
modprobe usblp

cat sihp1000.dl > /dev/usb/lp0

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

foomatic-configure -s cups -p HP-LaserJet_1000 -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n laser -d foo2zjs

```

If for some reason you don't have /dev/usb/lp* then use "usbview" to see if the usb device is recognized at all. Mine appears under OHCI Host Controller since it is usb 1.0. I did have problems with a usb 2.0 not showing up. To get it to show up I rmmod echi-hcd and it show'd up.

Check which modules you have loaded with "lsmod". You can use "modprobe -l" with a arg like *usb*, *hcd*, or some string to list the modules available that match that string.

----------

## Captain_Loser

I checked out the things that you listed, and I still have no success.  I am using devfs, and the kernel doesn't see the printer at all.  I have tried emergeing and running hotplug, but I still have no success. The kernel does see other usb devices, my mouse and usb flash drives work great.  I know those aren't exactly printers, but I think that shows my usb is functioning properly..

here is my kernel config, I don't think there is anything I missed, but it is possible. This is a bloated kernel, I have been experimenting from things.. I am a little embarassed to show it. Thanks for the help.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_X86_4G is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SWITCH_PAGETABLES is not set

# CONFIG_X86_4G_VM_LAYOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UACCESS_INDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_HIGH_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_SOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CSZ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_8139_RXBUF_IDX=2

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_KGDBOE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

CONFIG_TIPAR=y

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_SI is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_SMB is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=y

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

CONFIG_AMD7XX_TCO=y

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=y

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

CONFIG_I8XX_TCO=y

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

#

# ISA-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_MIXCOMWD is not set

# CONFIG_WDT is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=y

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I810=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=y

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=y

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_MLS is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## FuzzeX

If your printer is plugged in and you type 

```
modprobe usblp
```

 what is the output in your logs? (Assuming you aren't already loading the module, if you are you can just post the output from where ever it gets loaded)

Also try turning on firmware loading under Devices Drivers --> Generic Driver Options

----------

## Captain_Loser

I tried firmware loading, no success..

When I modprobe usblp the only output I get is:

```

/dev/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class Driver
```

usbview shows nothing, I can turn the printer on/off unplug it plug it back in, and I will never get any indication that the kernel is recognizing it.

Could the mm-sources possibly be the problem? I tried googleing the problem and found nothing. I will try updating to the 2.6.5-rc1 and see what happens.

----------

## discostu

 *Quote:*   

> Could the mm-sources possibly be the problem? I tried googleing the problem and found nothing. I will try updating to the 2.6.5-rc1 and see what happens.

 

I use mm-sources 2.6.0-mm1 just fine with the lj1000.

----------

## FuzzeX

I'll admit that I'm kind of stumped at this point.

My last troubleshooting thought would be to try compiling both the uhci and ohci usb controler drivers as modules and try loading each individually and see if that's the trick.

----------

## boglin

FuzzeX: thanks for the howto, it saved me alot of trouble. 

There's just just one problem:

Printing to the lj1000 from Konqueror doesn't do anything - ie the (kde's) print manager shows the job completed, but nothing comes out of the printer.

EDIT: actually it will print simple pages like the about:, but something like google.ca will not. /EDIT

EDIT: ok it just printed google.ca, but I swear it didn't a couple minutes ago. It definitely will no print a gentoo forums page. This is really random. /EDIT

Whereas printing a test page, or a text document or even an IPP report prints fine. 

the same behaviour occurs from the local and remote (cups to cups) machines.

Can someone help me out?

----------

## FuzzeX

Since the problem is intermittant, it makes me think that it is a problem with the print preprocessor. I don't use KDE so I don't know if konqurer will print strait to cups or if it uses a KDE intermediate program. I would think it would talk right to cups. If you have the option you might try setting up printing with the lpr command supplied with cups in konqurer.

The hack solution would be to use another web brower for printing, but that's not a very nice solution.

----------

## boglin

Oh hey, 

still on the quest.. Like you said, FuzzeX, use a different browser for printing: so NP on that one.  :Smile: 

What's happening now ( and wasn't before ). The first print job sent to the CUPS server (from any machine on my network) will print. Any subsequent jobs will also print, but not until you 'start' the printer. 

It seems like anything after the first print job causes the printer to stop.

For the first job after restart, here is a sample from error_log at level='debug':

```

[Job 51] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51]

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51]

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51] Starting renderer

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51] renderer PID kid4=14366

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51] renderer command: foo2zjs-wrapper -P  -r600x600 -p1 -s7

-m1  -d1 -n1  -I0

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51] JCL: <job data>

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51]

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51]

D [24/May/2004:16:28:06 -0400] [Job 51] Closing renderer

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] KID3 exited with status 0

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] KID4 finished

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] KID4 exited with status 0

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] Renderer exit stat: 0

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] KID3 finished

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] Renderer process finished

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51]

D [24/May/2004:16:28:07 -0400] [Job 51] Closing foomatic-rip.

```

,which printed right away. And for the subsequent job:

```

[Job 52] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52] Starting renderer

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52] renderer PID kid4=14400

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52] JCL: <job data>

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52] renderer command: foo2zjs-wrapper -P  -r600x600 -p1 -s7

-m1  -d1 -n1  -I0

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:31:09 -0400] [Job 52] Closing renderer

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] Process dying with "error closing *main::STDOUT", exit s

tat: 9

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] error closing *main::STDOUT

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] KID3 exited with status 0

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] KID4 exited with status 9

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] Renderer exit stat: 9

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] KID3 finished

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] Renderer process finished

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] Killing process 14399 (KID3)

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat:

9

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] [Job 52] Error closing renderer

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] UpdateJob: job 52, file 0 is complete.

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] StopJob: id = 52, force = 0

I [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] Saving printers.conf...

D [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] StopJob: printer state is 5

E [24/May/2004:16:31:10 -0400] PID 14397 stopped with status 9!

```

, which didn't print until I 'started' the printer, and then I got:

```

[Job 52] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52] Starting renderer

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52] renderer PID kid4=14430

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52] JCL: <job data>

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52] renderer command: foo2zjs-wrapper -P  -r600x600 -p1 -s7

-m1  -d1 -n1  -I0

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:34:15 -0400] [Job 52] Closing renderer

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] KID3 exited with status 0

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] KID4 finished

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] KID4 exited with status 0

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] Renderer exit stat: 0

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] KID3 finished

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] Renderer process finished

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52]

D [24/May/2004:16:34:16 -0400] [Job 52] Closing foomatic-rip.

```

if it helps, here is an output:

```

#foo2zjs-wrapper -V

$Id: foo2zjs-wrapper.in,v 1.66 2003/11/05 17:40:05 rick Exp $

$Id: foo2zjs.c,v 1.46 2003/11/06 18:52:03 rick Exp $

```

I get that foo2zjs-wrapper can't close STDOUT; but is there a way for me to fix this, or should my users get used to hitting start in their print managers. Perhaps I'll have to make a DCOP script for their desktops.  :Smile: 

<PLUG> FuzzeX rocks!! </PLUG>

----------

## FuzzeX

Okay, I don't have a good answer for your problem, but I have a few interesting observations.

In the logs you posted I noticed that in the successful print jobs that the line "JCL: <job data>" came after the "render command" line, but in the unsuccessful jobs the "JCL: <job data>" comes before.

This makes me think that the driver is leaving the printer in a weird state after it finishes a job and that the printer has to be restarted to be told to print.

So, if you're interested in looking at the foo2zjs source to find the offending code I think that's a start, but I'm not sure if that's the problem entirely.

You could set the cups log level to debug2 and see if any more interesting stuff gets dumped into the log.

Thanks for the plug, good to know I'm helping someone out (especially since I don't even have a LJ1000 printer any more).

----------

